# Itinomonn 240 V2 stainless clad



## knyfeknerd

I would like to try and restore KKF's faith in the passaround by offering this one up. We've had some bad passaround experiences in the past and I'm hoping to get past that. 
This was a gift from Taro and I've enjoyed using the hell out of it. Truly a workhorse, and I never thought I'd like/need a workhorse.




[/URL][/IMG]
This is on it's way to DaveB in Tampa right now. I'll have him ship it to the next person after the list is completed. I think I'll keep this to 10 members. ConUS only, participants must be in good standing, etc. and list is at my discretion.
Keep for a week and pass along. Do as you will with it, sharpen it, etc. Mini reviews are encouraged.
Post here or PM me if interested.


----------



## pleue

I'd love to try it!


----------



## CoqaVin

hmmm I was thinking of making one of these my workhorse, Ill give it a whirl


----------



## ramenlegend

I would love to get in on this, and dang is taro generous


----------



## Matus

I am on a wrong continent to participate, but events like these - generous and based on trust - are what makes this forum so great.


----------



## WarrenB

Matus said:


> I am on a wrong continent to participate, but events like these - generous and based on trust - are what makes this forum so great.



Slight thread hijack but have there been any EU passarounds? would be good to get one going if there is enough interest maybe?


----------



## brainsausage

I'd like to take part. Thanks Chris.


----------



## rogue108

I'm not sure if I have the post count or recognition to be trusted, but I would be interested in giving an Itinomonn a try. I have been eyeing a wa-handled one on Maksim site for a while.


----------



## labor of love

chris i would love to be involved if possible.


----------



## cclin

I'd like to check it out if possible, Thanks!!


----------



## toddnmd

I'd like to be in, if possible.


----------



## jared08

I'd like to play if possible.


----------



## daveb

I'm in.


----------



## Bill13

I would like to be included.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Cool, looks like I've got 10. I'll post the list after I get all the addy's.


----------



## CoqaVin

im the same buddy. Thanks


----------



## knyfeknerd

The list-in order:

daveb
labor of love
cclin
pleue
ramenlegend
brainsausage
jared08
Coqavin
rogue108
toddnmd
Bill13

Dave B will pass this along to lol in a little over a week. Please send a PM to me and to the next recipient with tracking # during each leg of the Passaround.
Feel free to give this a full workout. I have sharpened it several times and made a decent attempt at thinning it once. I tried really hard, but was not able to raise the cladding line though. Please share all thoughts and experiences in the thread, especially if you can raise that cladding!


----------



## labor of love

knife arrived save and sound. the handle is alot nicer in person....i dont know where to start. its comfortable to the touch, not too heavy just feels right-smooth finish but not too smooth. ive used bolsterless westerns in the past and never really liked them very much. this one is a game changer for sure. this particular knife is 51mm tall and around 243-244mm long(cutting edge). the knife seems to be very well ground but could use some thinning for sure. if its alright with knerd i was going to thin it some this weekend, test it at work(for prep not the line) and send it off to the next guy next weekend. honestly, i was comtemplating getting a kurouchi finished itinomonn but this western stainless clad line is very impressive in person.
thanks again for doing this knerd. ill share my thoughts about its performance on monday or tuesday.


----------



## Dardeau

The stainless clads are pretty awesome. I have a 210 wa that is my go to home knife.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Craig, feel free to thin it out!
Thin to win baby!


----------



## daveb

This was a fun knife to drive for a little while. I compared it to a couple western 240s I have.

By weight:

Intinomonn 255g
HHH 193g
Yoshi Western SKD 255g

So a little more heft than Randy's production 240. to be expected with a clad knife. Cut smoothly through carrots with minimal wedging, a little stiction with onions. Knife does equally well with brute making big stuff into little stuff and precise dicing. Handle looks (to me) to be a little short but feels good. Overall FF very good. No frills. Very good value at the 200 and change price point. 

Thanks Knerd for making this happen.


----------



## CoqaVin

dave are you talking about it used at that price?


----------



## daveb

Whoops. Was speed reading Maxim's site last week, the 240 Wa is just over 200, the western is just over 3. Still a good value.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Thanks for the review Dave. I got a PM from rogue108 stating that he's opting out for the time being.
I assume this one is still with LOL.
Craig, did you get a chance to thin it out?


----------



## labor of love

yeah I tried thinning it some. Ive enjoyed using it now im ready to ship it off to whoever is next this weekend.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Any word on this? Who's got it now?


----------



## ramenlegend

i am chomping at the bit on this one


----------



## labor of love

sorry, i still got it. I was waiting for the next person to get in touch or for knerd to give me instructions. i just PMed cclin about an addy. sorry for the pass around hold up guys.


----------



## labor of love

ok. i didnt realize it, but the addresses and pass around order info are included in the package. knife will ship to cclin this week.


----------



## labor of love

knife has shipped to cclin.


----------



## cclin

I received the knife with damaged tip, today. I may not be able to fix it due to a stomach flu I catched earlier this week and busy schedules. I'll send the knife to the next tester within the week.


----------



## knyfeknerd

No worries Charles. Take your time. I would love for you to try it out and get your review. I'm in no hurry to get this back as I just had wrist surgery on Monday and can't cut anything for at least a month anyway.
Hope you feel better!


----------



## ramenlegend

cclin said:


> I received the knife with damaged tip, today. I may not be able to fix it due to a stomach flu I catched earlier this week and busy schedules. I'll send the knife to the next tester within the week.



grrrr, mail men are always causing trouble! I'll bang out a quick poplar saya when it gets to me to help prevent future incidents.


----------



## cclin

knyfeknerd said:


> No worries Charles. Take your time. I would love for you to try it out and get your review. I'm in no hurry to get this back as I just had wrist surgery on Monday and can't cut anything for at least a month anyway.
> Hope you feel better!


thanks!! It all depends on my recovery rate from the stomach flu. I don't want to hold up the waiting list for too long....


ramenlegend said:


> grrrr, mail men are always causing trouble! I'll bang out a quick poplar saya when it gets to me to help prevent future incidents.


Just wanted to be fair, I'm pretty sure it's not damaged by mail delivery. The blade was protecting by the very tough & tide fit edge guard when I opened the package.


----------



## labor of love

i sent it with a chipped tip, no doubt. tip repair is usually a quick thing to do, takes me less than 5-10min usually, i just forgot to fix it. Since this is a pass around, its probably not even worth fixing it until the pass around is finished anyway.


----------



## cclin

I forgot to post, the knife shipped to pleue on Monday 6/30. Due to the sickness, I was only able to use the knife once but managed to put a new edge on the knife.


----------



## pleue

who's this one going to next? Been fun so far.


----------



## ramenlegend

If I'm not mistaken, I think I'm next


----------



## cclin

pleue said:


> who's this one going to next? Been fun so far.


The addresses and pass around list information are included in the package!!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Hey, whoever has this now, please take jared08 and rogue108 off the list of passaround recipients. They have both PM'ed me and said neither one is in a position to be able to currently participate.
Please physically cross the names and addys off of the list included in the box.

"Thank you for your cooperation"-Peter Weller as Robocop


----------



## CoqaVin

can't wait to try this out!

Chris, 

I don't know what it is about your avatar, but that **** gets me every time and I stare at it for a minute, until I get creep-ed out


----------



## rogue108

Hi Dave,
The dropbox list appears to be public and I prefer not to have my home address available to anyone who can click on the list. Call me paranoid


----------



## knyfeknerd

rogue108 said:


> Hi Dave,
> The dropbox list appears to be public and I prefer not to have my home address available to anyone who can click on the list. Call me paranoid



Taken care of. If anyone needs any of the addys, contact me. One can never be too paranoid.


----------



## ramenlegend

Well, I just found out this morning that this knife had been sitting at the post office since the 21st :IMOK: Hopefully I'll get to fix the tip and sharpen it before work. I shall post photos!


----------



## panda

ramenlegend, you should give it a good thinning session first.


----------



## ramenlegend

hey guys, Its bad timing but I'm in NC with the fam. I'm planning on doing some light work on the knife thursday, and ship it out on friday. Sorry for the delay guys. I'll also do a write up sometime soon. The knife has gotten a decent a work out so far, and performed quite well (except for cubing butter :tease


----------



## ramenlegend

Sent off to Maine today with a cheap pair of pants. She definitely needs some more spa treatment, just didn't have enough free time. Josh will have to take over where I left off


----------



## brainsausage

The eagle has landed.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Thanks for the shoes Erik! 
Has anyone thinned this one yet?


----------



## Zwiefel

knyfeknerd said:


> Taken care of. If anyone needs any of the addys, contact me. One can never be too paranoid.



Why can't I be too paranoid? did someone say something to you about it? :eek2:

Looks like this one is getting a lot of love on its journey. Nice to see.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Any news on the whereabouts of this one now?


----------



## brainsausage

I am worst passarounder. Finally sent this out to Mark yesterday. Sorry for the hold up Chris.


----------



## labor of love

Anyway we can get a dialogue going about the knife? One of the redeeming qualities about doing a pass around is sharing our experiences with the rest of the forum to give people an idea of how the knife cuts and performs. Outside of myself and DaveB no one has even bothered to give a review or atleast a mini review. Cmon people, lets get some feedback!!!!


----------



## Mute-on

labor of love said:


> Anyway we can get a dialogue going about the knife? One of the redeeming qualities about doing a pass around is sharing our experiences with the rest of the forum to give people an idea of how the knife cuts and performs. Outside of myself and DaveB no one has even bothered to give a review or atleast a mini review. Cmon people, lets get some feedback!!!!



+1,000

I've been waiting with great anticipation for some user reviews. Don't be shy


----------



## CoqaVin

brainsausage, what method did you ship it?


----------



## brainsausage

CoqaVin said:


> brainsausage, what method did you ship it?



Priority. I'll try to dig out the receipt tonight after work, and check the tracking. Should've reached you by now...?


----------



## CoqaVin

brainsausage said:


> Priority. I'll try to dig out the receipt tonight after work, and check the tracking. Should've reached you by now...?



no sir, that is why I was wondering


----------



## brainsausage

CoqaVin said:


> no sir, that is why I was wondering



Just checked the tracking, says they attempted delivery on 9/4.


----------



## CoqaVin

didn't get a notice or anything? that's weird?


----------



## CoqaVin

ok, after not receiving a card saying they attempted to deliver, I got it from the post office today 9/11, I just want to run it through the paces at work, on saturday since I have a wedding to go to tomorrow


----------



## brainsausage

My bad for not forwarding the tracking info. Sorry everbuddy:spankarse:


----------



## labor of love

brainsausage said:


> My bad for not forwarding the tracking info. Sorry everbuddy:spankarse:



Atleast you didnt chip the tip. :sofa:


----------



## CoqaVin

I had to cut some stuff up for the hell of it, V2 is a pretty bad ass steel, never used it before, I did a few passes on a natural Aoto and stropped on leather loaded with CBN Diamond spray 1 micron, and the edge came to life, who made this saya? it is pretty cool even if it is simple, it works?


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm pretty sure sure Erik(ramenlegend) made the saya. Very cool.


----------



## ramenlegend

Yep! it was just a quick poplar saya I threw together for it's journey. I was a fan of this knife. It had a decent weight to it. My tastes have really changed over the last year or so. When I got into J knives, I liked them because they were lighter. Now, I like a J knife with a little weight to it. It didn't have the feel of a shig though. There is something about the steel of a shigefusa that just feels "dense". The handle was great, simple with all the right curves. Like cooking, simpler is sometimes better. The only ff problems I could see were the coil, it needed some work. The steel performed well and took an edge nicely. It was a great cutter. I think multiple people have tried to thin it a bit, so it was decent behind the edge. It does have a thick spine though, so it struggles with cubing butter  (and other tall products). I think the knife is worth the cost for sure. In my opinion, its not a shig, but that's why its half the price.


----------



## CoqaVin

ramen, this nice is so intriguing to me, I really might get one, can you whip together another one of those poplar sayas? they are useful, I don't need bling, just protection, I could always stain it right?


----------



## ramenlegend

CoqaVin said:


> ramen, this nice is so intriguing to me, I really might get one, can you whip together another one of those poplar sayas? they are useful, I don't need bling, just protection, I could always stain it right?


dont want to hijack the thread, sent ya a pm!


----------



## CoqaVin

whose next im done....PM me your address todd I think?


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'll send you the rest of the list.


----------



## brainsausage

A few notes on my experience- This definitely could use some thinning behind the edge. It wasn't terrible by any means, but it felt a bit clunky. The tip could also use some thinning, had a little trouble with fine onion dice. Blade profile is great, nice flat sweet spot without any 'thunk', but a tad short at the heel for my tastes. Dan's handle is very nice, but a little small for my hand, I found myself choking forward on the blade more so than usual. I didn't have the time to put it to the stones so I can't really comment on that side of things. Nor can I really say much about edge retention. Overall I think it's a hell of a deal, which has been my experience with the Ittonomonn line thus far. Thanks again Chris for doing this, especially in light of some the negative passarounds that occurred recently.


----------



## CoqaVin

First of all, I was not sure how I would feel about the heft of this knife, it is definitely heavy, especially with that custom handle, what is the wood ancient kauri? Second did not know how I would feel about V2 steel, never have used it before, just touched it up on a natural Aoto and stropped it on leather with 1 micron cbn diamond spray, and it was right there, tried it on a few things b/c I couldn't resist lol, nice on everything I tried, I actually kind of like V2 good steel, I brought it to work on Saturday and Sunday and used it for prep not on the crazy line, let my chef try it and he was asking "where is that sharp knife" yesterday, the heft of the knife really surprised me, never had a knife this hefty that was such an awesome cutter, the handle is awesome too, the only thing I noticed was by the choil it was a little rough, but the spine was nice and rounded and comfy, I had something lined up with PT (Pensacola Tiger) with one of these, and I said I was in line to try it out first, so it was pretty cool to get a test drive first, I am most likely going to get one of these for a workhorse knife, it is pretty awesome, especially with the custom handle, and the stickage is also pretty awesome, when I tried it on potatoes at home


----------



## toddnmd

Quick update: got delivery notice yesterday, just picked up the knife from the post office. Haven't looked at this thread for a while, so I had no idea what it was at first!


----------



## playford

It's really sad to see stuff going missing. I've had loaners from people off this forum that barely knew me, sad to see that kind of trust abused.


----------



## Bill13

Received the knife today:doublethumbsup: and after a quick sharpen tomorrow will be trying it out.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Just wanted to add a little to this thread. I got the knife back in pretty good shape. Not too much wear and just lost a little height from the blade. 
The saya that ramen legend made is excellent. Nice style and perfect friction fit. It was a great surprise to send something out and have it return with a little extra.
I really missed this knife and was happy to be able to use it again.
I spent the better part of the day last Wednesday thinning it out. The cladding DOES NOT like to move!!!! 
It looks almost as good as the day I got it, and cuts unbelievably well.

So.........I gave it away to one of my friends/ex-co workers. This guy has been my bud for like 25 years. We've worked together a lot over the years. He changed careers a few years ago and started doing roadie/guitar tech and stage management for heavy/death metal bands. He's worked for Rob Zombie and Megadeth to name a couple and has traveled the world several times over. He was even in Tokyo during the Earthquake! 
He's been off the road for a while now and has returned to the world of cooking to pay the bills. I've worked with him a couple of times recently to do tour catering for Widespread Panic and Slayer/Suicidal Tendencies/Exodus. He's been using the God-awful house knives and expressed a desire to get a good knife. 
I felt like this knife was perfect for him. This knife has been a world traveler(like my friend) as well. From it's beginnings in Japan to Maksim, to Dan(Twistington), to the US and it's original buyer, to Taro, then to me as a (very generous) gift. I used it for close to a year and then.......well, this passaround.
Thanks to everyone who participated. I will miss this knife, but I know it's doing great things for one of my best friends. Hopefully he'll catch the knife bug and join up here!
Big fat thanks again to Taro as well. 
Taro K. -U Da Man!!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

I really dig this story and happy ending. Thanks for sharing and you Rock bud!


----------

